# Cycling new tank?



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

Can I use a little gravel from my main tank to cycle my 10g? How long does it take to cycle that way? I have ALOT of fry in the breeder net.
Someone mentioned on my other thread to squeeze the filter from the main tank into my 10 gallon. And I added 25% of the water from the main tank and the rest is just tap water and had the filter running for 1 day now no added chemicals.


A dog is easier to care for than a tank...lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Gravel could help some, but only gravel that has water pulled through it like w/UGF will hep a lot. And unless you put the gravel where water is pulled through, it isn't likely to do much. Charcoal or floss from the filter media has massively higher concentrations of what you want, but theoretically there should be some on every surface in the tank. People will put old gravel in a mesh bag ("media bag", "panty hose") and put it in the new tank. Don't expect much, but it won't hurt anything to try.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Gravel could help some, but only gravel that has water pulled through it like w/UGF will hep a lot. And unless you put the gravel where water is pulled through, it isn't likely to do much. Charcoal or floss from the filter media has massively higher concentrations of what you want, but theoretically there should be some on every surface in the tank. People will put old gravel in a mesh bag ("media bag", "panty hose") and put it in the new tank. Don't expect much, but it won't hurt anything to try.


Okay thanks for the info!


----------

